# Bargain time!!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Heads up for you smokers. Stopped by my neibhors up the steet when I saw the smoke rollin. He had stopped by Krogers and his meat man put him on a whole fresh ham for $0.79 a pound. Overstock I reckon. A Boston Butt will cost almost what he paid for the whole ham[around 16 bucks] so just cut it in half and freeze 1/2 of it for later. He had the whole ham smokin tho.


----------

